# Sewer Hose Storage



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I know that others have completed this modification which allows for storage of the sewer hose and adapters under the trailer. So here is my version of what should be stock from the factory. 
I could not find the right size plastic box to cut to size, I needed a box 22x10x6, so I had a friend make me a nice aluminum box out of 0.80 gauge stock. I then painted the outside of it flat black just so it would blend in to the bottom of the trailer. It is held in place by an aluminum hinge bolted to the box and frame. 
BTW- all bolts received some Blue Loc-Tite as insurance that they stay put. The box is held in its closed position by a 1/8 in cable and snap. I also used the same cable set up as an open support. Yes, I know that I could have used smaller cable but I like being able to grab hold of the larger cable. The cable ends are all secured with ferrules securely crimped.








I recommend getting a crimping tool as you will find many uses for it. I have made custom length cables for locking equipment, cables for winching, etc. You can pick them up at Lowes for about $25.00. 
My next two projects are hitch storage on the tongue and relocating the spare to underside of the TT.








Thanks to my fellow Outbackers for all the ideas


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice! Great job.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks!
I figure that the extra effort of making mods look nice really pay off. When they look factory it just adds to resale if we ever decide to sale. Plus it's nice when people see them and think that they were a factory option. 
I have added a Master Lock key lock box and a weather proof 12 volt shut off switch. 
BTW- on the sewer box I cut all the blots flush to the nuts and ground them smooth so that they would not rub on the hoses.


----------

